# Get past the schools firewall



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok I know that the firewall is there to protect people and the school from harmfull websites etc but being a senior I believe we should have more access to the internet than say the younger kids. It started today when I was on the schools new laptop and I inserted my SDcard so I could listen to music and bam! I had access to the network without restrictions meaning I could install apps etc etc etc What could I install on my laptop  to get past the restrictions on say wikipedia. This is mostly for chemistry reasons.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 4, 2008)

Live CD ftw!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

explain


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 4, 2008)

burn a Ubuntu live CD..then get into the computer's BIOS, and set the CD rom drive as first boot device. 

insert the CD and BOOM! You are on a new OS, that can't be logged (on CD, can't save ANY data )


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 4, 2008)

Linux Live CD --> Run Linux --> no software written for Windows will work --> Wikipedia.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

U are awesome


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 4, 2008)

In theory it should work, I never had the chance to try it.

Just watch out, CD drives aren't exactly quiet, and you may get some attention


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG! I could play defcon from the SD card


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> U are awesome



I know I am. Feel free to marvel in my awesomeness, and leave chocolates on my desk while I work out how to get rid of my headache.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeahhh Ben and 3991's awesomeness  apparently the greeks chewed oak bark to get rid of headaches or just go for good ol morphine


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

ummm no it wont work i have posted in at least two other threads about this ages ago the school network goes thru a firewall hence it dont matter if your on linux, windows, mac they all go thru the same firewall.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10361

i cant find my old old one


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

cdawall just ruined you two guys awesomeness :L lets bathe in his awesomeness


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> cdawall just ruined you two guys awesomeness :L lets bathe in his awesomeness



easiest way thru is to check how far your schools filter goes copy cmd.exe from your home pc onto your SD card and run it off that then type ping www.websiteyouwanttovisit.com and use the ip that comes up in the address bar of ie or FF or whatever

if that wont work you need a 3rd party app to get thru if you leave your PC on 24/7 at home you can connect to that with remote access in windows


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

but the good news is I have unlimited access to the laptop so I can end processes change bios etc install drivers and hide them in hidden files in the hard drive.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

install firefox to begin  cause ie is shit and you could always try foxyproxy


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

I doubt they had the sense to block the standard google search on firefox's default home page that might work


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

they blocked google or just keywords in google?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2008)

certain keywords in google


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> certain keywords in google



then it will still block them thru the FF page...try pinging google that should let you in if not you can go thru a proxy


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to use a proxy site, cant rem the name exactly, but there are loads out there, you tell it the site you want and it effectively redirects you through the proxy site, not using any words from the site you are going to so the firewall doesnt pick it up. That is if the proxy isnt blocked. The IT guys used to sit there watching everyones screen (remotely) and block sites manually if we found a way round.  , used to be a fun challenge tho, lol!

They used to use RM Safety net, damn thing. I'm sure there is a way for 6th Form and the like to have lesser restrictions, I couldnt do any reasearch on games, PC's, mobiles or anything for my projects!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the site we used to use:

http://www.phproxy.org/


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2008)

Most if not all the major proxies are blocked because when one vulnerability is found the idiot tells everyone and eventualy they block it. Do you think there is any services I could end from task manager. Also is there any programs I could put on it.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

there are tons of programs here ill throw one up here for you


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 5, 2008)

whats that one do?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> whats that one do?



straight proxy for ie


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you reckon this would work as a more permanent fix?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/php-proxy/


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2008)

Jesus!  Cheers for the advice keep it coming


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 5, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Ok I know that the firewall is there to protect people and the school from harmfull websites etc but being a senior I believe we should have more access to the internet than say the younger kids. It started today when I was on the schools new laptop and I inserted my SDcard so I could listen to music and bam! I had access to the network without restrictions meaning I could install apps etc etc etc What could I install on my laptop  to get past the restrictions on say wikipedia. This is mostly for chemistry reasons.



A very clever gent (Cdawall) started a thread on this some time ago here....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> A very clever gent (Cdawall) started a thread on this some time ago here....



you found it i looked for 20mins for that


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks alot  cdawall looks like you spent most of your expertise helping us get through those damn firewalls


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you found it i looked for 20mins for that



Actually, I should be thanking you! You helped my son get through the school firewall with that thread! Glad I didn't know at the time!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Actually, I should be thanking you! You helped my son get through the school firewall with that thread! Glad I didn't know at the time!



 that was a fun page i should update the how-to



DrPepper said:


> Thanks alot  cdawall looks like you spent most of your expertise helping us get through those damn firewalls



i hate school firewalls they are annoying and i get tired of them really fast when i'm looking for something and can't get to it cause its blocked


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 5, 2008)

At our school it was as simple as going into Internet options and disabling the proxy server


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

haha i remember i almost got suspended for doing that in high school...i couldn't help it though it got so boring in that intro to programing class!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha i remember i almost got suspended for doing that in high school...i couldn't help it though it got so boring in that intro to programing class!



Lol, i was th only one who figured that out at first, and then i got into b ig trouble for it. The they fixed that, and i found out another way around. But then they let me go(graduate), and now im free.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Lol, i was th only one who figured that out at first, and then i got into b ig trouble for it. The they fixed that, and i found out another way around. But then they let me go(graduate), and now im free.



yea it was kinda funny before to long the entire class was tryin it out...we where trying to see who could do it first i came close but the teacher found out what we where doin and turned some of us in (me) but my principle was cool he didnt care, he got more mad at the teacher for not knowing what we where doing


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that was a fun page i should update the how-to



Yeah, well if I would have known at the time I would have kicked Randoms ass! But, reading through your info after the fact I was in awe of your know-how! Now I can laugh, and Random has graduated, so I can relax!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing at my school works at all. I'v tried making me an administrator account, changing my account name/password, making me admin, useing Proxy's and even software like Uber Surfer but nothing simply works. The only thing I can do to vist sites that are block by Bess Soft is Google Cached, but thats only to view it.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea it was kinda funny before to long the entire class was tryin it out...we where trying to see who could do it first i came close but the teacher found out what we where doin and turned some of us in (me) but my principle was cool he didnt care, he got more mad at the teacher for not knowing what we where doing



They should have hired you for their IT jbunch!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> They should have hired you for their IT jbunch!



i wouldn't mind it...lol
probably pays good!
but then again it was high school so prob not!


----------

